# coinjock nc



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been out in the fresh water these past 2days exploring new waters. The storm is appproaching and when we got back today there were a bunch of the big fishing boats docked across from my place.
The area is very fishy and pleasant, not much boat traffic at all in the back waters.
I caught maybe a half dozen bream on crickets and a couple on worms. My buddy had better luck with the crickets than i did. We threw everything back, not much size to most but it was fun. 
please excuse the bad habits in the pic. of me holding what i'm thinking is a pickerel, i caught on a minnow...Can't wait to do it again.


----------

